# Friction Disc issue?



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

So I have maybe 20 hrs on a new Platinum 30 I bought Jan 2015. Opened up the bottom pan tonight to get things ready for this yr and this is what I find.

I know some friction disc wear and rubber dust/fragments is normal but to me this is excessive for 20 hrs. Plus the surface of the disc is not worn equally across the surface. 

Thoughts? Is this excessive (and should take back to dealer for warranty)?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Dpach said:


> So I have maybe 20 hrs on a new Platinum 30 I bought Jan 2015. Opened up the bottom pan tonight to get things ready for this yr and this is what I find.
> 
> I know some friction disc wear and rubber dust/fragments is normal but to me this is excessive for 20 hrs. Plus the surface of the disc is not worn equally across the surface.
> 
> Thoughts? Is this excessive (and should take back to dealer for warranty)?


 Is it possible some oil or very little grease dropped on the disc wheel or even water as the wheel portion seems dirty with either I mentioned before.


----------



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

Me i have a 2012 platinum 30 and did the same thing. I have this black rubber powder Every year when i made the maintenance. i think it's probably normal. Maybe the belt make some too.
4 winter and the disc is top shape.


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

Normex said:


> Is it possible some oil or very little grease dropped on the disc wheel or even water as the wheel portion seems dirty with either I mentioned before.


Could be possible as the gears had quite a bit of grease on them. The dealer really greased it; perhaps too much.

I guess my main concern is whether I should load this up and see if warranty will replace the disc or will the disc settle in now that it is broke in?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Those disks are worth around $35.00 plus the trouble for install so it is up to you, did it feel like it was lurching when engaged in forward or rear?
My guess is that the warranty won't cover this since it is a wear item but ask your dealer what he thinks after all it is his fault. Good Luck


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

Runs and drives just fine. There's no issues with the drive/movement. Since I have 2 more yrs warranty (and likely not covered as a wear item), will probably use it and check every month or so through the snow season (if we get any again this year).


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Had the same issue on mine with no operational issues.
Cleaned the disc and general area but have yet to do it this year however i expect to find the same thing as you posted.
The disc had some thin rubber ring around it from manuf. of it and i assumed that it is that which has worn off?
Still no ops issues with one use this year......might give Ariens a call just to be sure?
I had to adjust the tension on the engagement and thought maybe it was too tight but it was definitely too loose before.


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> Had the same issue on mine with no operational issues.
> Cleaned the disc and general area but have yet to do it this year however i expect to find the same thing as you posted.
> The disc had some thin rubber ring around it from manuf. of it and i assumed that it is that which has worn off?
> Still no ops issues with one use this year......might give Ariens a call just to be sure?
> I had to adjust the tension on the engagement and thought maybe it was too tight but it was definitely too loose before.


Yeah, I will take a rag with some gasoline and clean the drive plate and disc to remove any residual grease/oil since they really greased this thing when they put it together. I should have opened her up when I got it home and wiped off the excess grease but I thought a reputable Arien's dealer would have known not to over grease things. Oh well. Friction discs are not hard to replace on these machines and not too expensive. Will run it a second year and just check it a couple times through the winter. I will also check the engagement tension too.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks normal. One of the reasons I went with a hydro machine was because the friction disc was always wearing quickly no matter how well I maintained it. Any resistance at all will cause it to slip, hence the debris. Even working a snowbank is high stress for a friction disc. The system works well for moderate residential use for the most part, but it is not robust by any means. I don't miss it, that's for sure.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Dpach said:


> Runs and drives just fine. There's no issues with the drive/movement. Since I have 2 more yrs warranty (and likely not covered as a wear item), will probably use it and check every month or so through the snow season (if we get any again this year).


Just to be sure check if it is a warranty item with your dealer and if not I would buy a spare one for when you might need it just before a storm.


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

Normex said:


> Just to be sure check if it is a warranty item with your dealer and if not I would buy a spare one for when you might need it just before a storm.


Checked with dealer (reputable dealer too), sent them a pic, and they said it was common to see depending on the type of conditions the machine is used on. The harder the snow banks, rougher the ground surface (where the bucket gets caught on stuff) etc, the more the wheels slip and the part that gives way when tires slip is the friction disc. 

They also noted the top rounded part of the friction disc will also wear a little quicker (less contact area) until it is worn down and then the wear will slow since there is more contact area with the drive disc.

I do expect to replace the friction disc every few years on a large torque machine in the conditions I use it in (can have hard packed drifts to cut through quite often) because wheel spin is more common on large engines that have the power to spin the wheels when the machine gets caught up on grass or hard pack snow. So I will clean it up, wipe down the disc and drive pulley with some gas on a rag, lightly grease it up and put it to work. I will pick up a spare friction disc in the this winter so it is on hand for when I do need to replace it in a year or two.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

Dpach said:


> Checked with dealer (reputable dealer too), sent them a pic, and they said it was common to see depending on the type of conditions the machine is used on. The harder the snow banks, rougher the ground surface (where the bucket gets caught on stuff) etc, the more the wheels slip and the part that gives way when tires slip is the friction disc.


Dealer advice seems spot on. I really wish I spent the extra money on a hydro machine. Last year on my new unit was pretty rough on the friction disc. Mine looks almost as bad as yours and I had to return to the dealer for warranty replacement of the disc.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

I found this read on ebay

Ariens Factory Original 3003 1708 001708 0047347 Drive Disc Plate Lawn and Snow | eBay
*THIS OFFER IS FOR A NEW FACTORY ORIGINAL OEM REPLACEMENT PART - THIS IS **NOT **AN AFTERMARKET REPLACEMENT ITEM *
This offer is for a new and unused original equipment OEM factory original *Ariens part* # 04743700 drive disc, also known by the alternate part# 1708 , and the very old part # 3003 - this part is used as a snow blower / riding lawn mower friction drive disc and has also been known by the prior #'s : 3003, 003003, 00300300, 1708, 01708, 00170800 . We have learned from experience that the original equipment disc - which has a different rubber durometer (hardness) rating, and a slightly higher domed center of the rubber ring - will likely outlast most of the aftermarket replacements. Yes, it may be a little more expensive, but then higher quality may cost a little more up front - but it usually pays off in the long run - no? Besides - it's a real job (better said - a hassle) to install a drive disc in many of the older snow blowers, so why use parts that might not last as long or work as well? 
This drive disc will fit most older style Ariens snowblowers, such as a 10ML35, 10M4, 10M5, 10M6, 10M6D, 10M7D, 10ML60D, 10ML60, 910002, 910006, 910007, 910008, 910009, 910010, 910013, 910014, 910016, 910017, 910018, 910019, 910020, 910021, 910942, 910954, 910955, 910962, 910965, 910995, 10942, 10954, 10962, 10969, 10970 - As well as many of the larger frame current models snow blowers, and it also fits most Ariens rear engine rider mowers that have a rubber drive disc that makes them move. 
This disc is approx. 6" in diameter including the rubber material, approx 3/4" wide, the center hole is 3" across, and the spacing of the 5 mounting holes is 2 1/4'' from center to center. You're welcome to send us an email if you'd like confirmation that it fits your unit- make sure you provide us the model # off of the frame when you contact us. If you have a compact frame snowblower unit that uses the smaller 4 1/2" dia. disc- this part will not work on your unit. 
*NOTE* : the drive disc has the 1708 number stamped into the metal plate as shown, and the metal plate appears to be shot-peened w/ media prior to zinc plating for enhanced bonding of the rubber during the curing process I would guess. They also are limiting the trimming of the rough edge of the rubber where it bonds to the back back plate - so the edges of the disc rubber may have a loose rubber "lip" of sorts on them. I guess they're currently going for a better durability factor rather than the nicer appearance - everything has it's trade off I guess - not sure of the real reason - but those guys know best- so we'll leave the engineering stuff up to them. We guarantee this is a new and unused original Ariens OEM part.


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

AriensSnowman said:


> Dealer advice seems spot on. I really wish I spent the extra money on a hydro machine. Last year on my new unit was pretty rough on the friction disc. Mine looks almost as bad as yours and I had to return to the dealer for warranty replacement of the disc.


At $40 Canadian for a friction disc and about an hour worth of my time to change it (or less), I can buy a lot of friction discs for the extra cost of moving to a hydro. I have no problems with friction disc machines. Yes the hydro's would be convenient, but no a requirement.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dpach said:


> At $40 Canadian for a friction disc and about an hour worth of my time to change it (or less), I can buy a lot of friction discs for the extra cost of moving to a hydro. I have no problems with friction disc machines. Yes the hydro's would be convenient, but no a requirement.


Can you tell me where you are getting them for 40$ Canadian? Is it Ariens OEM or aftermarket?
Thanks


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

ron3033 said:


> Can you tell me where you are getting them for 40$ Canadian? Is it Ariens OEM or aftermarket?
> Thanks


My local John Deere dealer is also the Arien's dealer. This is a quote directly from them yesterday. (the second item is large can of touch up paint as they don't stock or sell the small one with the brush).

They are all over the internet (genuine ariens disc) ranging from $26-30 US plus shipping. But with our exchange rate right now and shipping, it is cheaper to buy from our local dealer (and support them).


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes I get what you are saying. We have 2 places that are sort of Ariens dealers, as it is a sideline and I am not sure if they carry actual blowers for sale. Experience with them on the phone was shabby at best. To inquire about a throttle cable both were all over the map, both with substitute part #'s and price, and it had to be ordered as well. Yikes, I would be sure skeptical to a critical fitting part. Anyway, I did order the correct, part from RPM in Quebec Fast and simple order form - Rpm pieces.

I do live in a border city to USA which can be helpful, though exchange and toll costs are a consideration too.

Thanks


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Not sure if this will help but Alex S. an excellent OPE Mechanic has a few vids that go over Ariens friction disc repairs and issues very well.


----------



## Old_Deere (Feb 27, 2015)

Try Bantasaw in Ontario. I bought a couple of disks off them for backup. Decent prices, good selection, and shipping is not expensive.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Dpach said:


> At $40 Canadian for a friction disc and about an hour worth of my time to change it (or less), I can buy a lot of friction discs for the extra cost of moving to a hydro. I have no problems with friction disc machines. Yes the hydro's would be convenient, but no a requirement.


Depends on your requirements. Most commercial guys or heavy duty users would be blowing through discs every month. Add that cost up over time for the few hundred extra for a superior hydro machine. For some users they would be a requirement.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Snowhawg said:


> Any resistance at all will cause it to slip, hence the debris. Even working a snowbank is high stress for a friction disc. The system works well for moderate residential use for the most part, but it is not robust by any means.


I strongly disagree with that..
I have a 43 year old Ariens friction disk that has gone through 43 Western NY winters, and is still as robust as it was on Day-1. it never slips..the wheels slip long before the disk. yes, like anything else, friction disks require maintenance and occasional parts replacements..

but there is zero evidence that a hydro is "better" or "more robust" than a friction disk..and its entirely possible that some hydros could end up being less robust than friction disks..we dont know yet, because Hydros on snowblowers are quite new.

Hydos cant be said to be "better"..they are just different.
And friction disks are very robust..they have been working just fine on snowblowers for 60 years, even the high-end "pro" and "commercial" machines. If the occasional "not very robust" friction disk shows up, it is probably due to poor maintenance by a previous owner, a misalignment of some kind, or just low quality manufacturing from a low-end brand name machine. but quality friction disks are very robust indeed..there is decades of use on millions of snowblowers to back that up.

Scot


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> I strongly disagree with that..
> I have a 43 year old Ariens friction disk that has gone through 43 Western NY winters, and is still as robust as it was on Day-1. it never slips..the wheels slip long before the disk. yes, like anything else, friction disks require maintenance and occasional parts replacements..
> 
> but there is zero evidence that a hydro is "better" or "more robust" than a friction disk..and its entirely possible that some hydros could end up being less robust than friction disks..we dont know yet, because Hydros on snowblowers are quite new.
> ...


We'll need to agree to disagree on this one, not to mention most reputable dealers as well whose opinions match my findings. I can supply evidence that is completely opposite from yours with my long history of machine use as well.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

I will go on record stating that I seriously regret not getting a hydro machine after using my Platinum 30 SHO for over a year. I have been back to the dealer twice for defective/slipping friction discs. Dealer said my use is considered heavy duty and I can expect to replace the disc each year. Owners with normal, small, paved residential driveways have no problems. Zero evidence that a hydro is better you say? I'm calling serious BS on that statement.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

AriensSnowman said:


> Dealer said my use is considered heavy duty and I can expect to replace the disc each year.


no one needs to replace a friction disk every year.
if you do, there is something seriously wrong with it, and the replacement should be fine. 
So that would be a one-off defective disk..hardly typical.

and:


> I have been back to the dealer twice for defective/slipping friction discs.


shows that you did in fact have a defective, or perhaps just an incorrectly adjusted disk system.
again, far from typical.

the dealer that told you "expect to replace the disc each year" was obviously trying to sell you a hydro! 
hardly an un-biased opinion.

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I DO NOT know if a hydro system or a friction disc is better or more robust system than the other, but what a do know is that a hydro transmission is certainly more "convenient" and more user friendly. 
It may not be a fair comparison but this is how I see it (JMHO), early cars had primarily manual transmission, automatic transmissions showed up later (much more convenient). Now days over 90-95% of vehicles have automatic transmission over standard transmissions.
The downside is the cost, that is why you see hydro transmisions primaraly on higher end machines.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

AriensSnowman said:


> I will go on record stating that I seriously regret not getting a hydro machine after using my Platinum 30 SHO for over a year. I have been back to the dealer twice for defective/slipping friction discs. Dealer said my use is considered heavy duty and I can expect to replace the disc each year.


I'm wondering if perhaps newer machines are worse than older ones in this respect?

With the exception of two years I lived in Florida, I've been snowblowing driveways and sometimes entire (very small) streets in New England every year since 1977. All the machines I've used have had friction discs, and I've replaced a total of two of them. And one of those is on the machine I'm restoring and wasn't totally necessary, I just did it because I want everything on the machine to be "fresh". But all the machines I've owned have been older (almost all Ariens) - the "monster" I'm restoring is from ~1994, my other current machine was built circa 1988, and the others were 1960s and early 1970s models.

I should add that while I've never used a machine "commercially", I did a lot of people's driveways in addition to my own when I was younger, and currently have a 250-foot driveway with a 35x50 foot parking area in front of the garage - not exactly "small"!


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> what a do know is that a hydro transmission is certainly more "convenient" and more user friendly.


Hey I'm curious... I've never actually seen a snowblower with hydro transmission - can you explain how it is operated?

I thought you set the desired speed with a lever then squeeze a handle to make it go... which to me sounds exactly the same as a machine with a friction disc.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I have used both and didn't experience a difference from one to the other. As far as convenience, I generally only use 2 gears during a snow clearing event, for 12" and under I clear the drive in 3rd and the EOD in 1st so I only switch gears twice. I used my friends HS 928 and noticed the wheels slipped just the same as my MTD when I tried taking on the EOD to fast, so as stated before regardless of transmission design the wheels will slip first. I've never used a tracked machine so I can't speak to the effectiveness of the two designs on tracked machines, but if we are comparing apples to apples a hydro on a wheeled machine is overkill IMHO. I think it is more of a user preference than anything else, similar to a placebo effect.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't replace my friction wheel every year even with my set up.


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

Again, when I spoke with my dealer (large reputable JD and Ariens dealer), both their techs said the same thing. When we use to have 5, 8, 10 and 11 hp, 15ft-lb torque machines, discs would last for years under normal residential use. If my machine was a 8hp ariens, they said they would be checking it out for a drive issue. But at 14 hp and 20 torque, it doesn't take much for the wheels to spin if you hit a hard snowbank or edge of lawn, etc and the first thing that takes the abuse is the disc. Smaller torque engines don't spin as much as the engine bogs down more often, so discs don't take the abuse.

But that is the trade off for needing hp and torque to blow heavy wet deep snow. They said I will likely have another year or two out of mine since the top of the disc wears a lot faster on larger machines (rounded and not as much surface contact with the drive wheel). Now that it is worn down and has more surface contact, it shouldn't slip as much unless I get into some really bad condition (rock hard drifts, etc).

They also mentioned they believe all drive discs are not made like they used to be. The rubber seems softer on the new ones (and they service all brands). I have an older disc from my previous Craftsman 11 hp and the rubber is definitely harder as I can barely put a finger nail impression into it. This new one is a lot easier to leave a mark in. I expect to replace a disc every 2-3 yrs on a large blower like this. For me, $40 and an hour or less of my time was worth the extra $1000+ to go to a hydro.

If this wheel continues to wear just as fast (even after they think it won't due to more surface area from the worn down disc), I may take it in for a check up. But I will run it for a while this winter and see.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ELaw said:


> Hey I'm curious... I've never actually seen a snowblower with hydro transmission - can you explain how it is operated?
> 
> I thought you set the desired speed with a lever then squeeze a handle to make it go... which to me sounds exactly the same as a machine with a friction disc.


The difference is that you have infinite settings for speed bettwen neutral and high speed. Also once you squeeze the handle, you can move the transmission lever to speed up or slow down without releasing the handle. And if you slow down enough to stop the blower you can move it in reverse just using the lever keeping the handle squeezed (This is just my experience).


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

I noticed tonight that the part number my dealer quoted me is a part that replaces the original part number. Quoted me 04743700 which replaces OEM 00170800. Wonder if there were some bad discs or perhaps just an updated disc to fit more models.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

looks about like mine did after two years and around 30 hours. was a little nervous about all the burnt rubber but that was four years ago and the disc looks fine today. no slippage no worries



Dpach said:


> So I have maybe 20 hrs on a new Platinum 30 I bought Jan 2015. Opened up the bottom pan tonight to get things ready for this yr and this is what I find.
> 
> I know some friction disc wear and rubber dust/fragments is normal but to me this is excessive for 20 hrs. Plus the surface of the disc is not worn equally across the surface.
> 
> Thoughts? Is this excessive (and should take back to dealer for warranty)?


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

My Deluxe 28 that I purchased a few years ago looks the same (messy) which my reputable Dealer says is normal.

As far as friction discs go, prior to the Deluxe 28, I had a 10hp - 22" MTD built blower for 20 years. When I first bought it, I purchased two friction discs just in case. When I gave the blower to my son, I also gave him the two unused friction discs....
Bruce


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Normex said:


> I don't replace my friction wheel every year even with my set up.


Does that really work well, or are you just funning us?:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_whistling::wavetowel2:&#55357;&#56615; &#55357;&#56616;❔


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dpach said:


> Again, when I spoke with my dealer (large reputable JD and Ariens dealer), both their techs said the same thing. When we use to have 5, 8, 10 and 11 hp, 15ft-lb torque machines, discs would last for years under normal residential use. If my machine was a 8hp ariens, they said they would be checking it out for a drive issue. But at 14 hp and 20 torque, it doesn't take much for the wheels to spin if you hit a hard snowbank or edge of lawn, etc and the first thing that takes the abuse is the disc. Smaller torque engines don't spin as much as the engine bogs down more often, so discs don't take the abuse.
> 
> But that is the trade off for needing hp and torque to blow heavy wet deep snow. They said I will likely have another year or two out of mine since the top of the disc wears a lot faster on larger machines (rounded and not as much surface contact with the drive wheel). Now that it is worn down and has more surface contact, it shouldn't slip as much unless I get into some really bad condition (rock hard drifts, etc).
> 
> ...


The Red Quote above is interesting, I have been thinking the same thing. My 1977 purchased ST 724, 924032 - 008001 has original Friction disc. Now, it does not go as fast as it used too in fastest speed, and it always would creep real slowly forward in neutral when hand lever depressed, but I think it is still good.
I am curious about what others think about the new friction wheels. My thoughts would likely agree with above. Most wheels are likely made by one or two manufacturers and are packaged as OEM and aftermarket product ....all the same thing EXCEPT $$price$$.
On another note I went to the two Ariens official parts store sites. No matter what model number I put in for my machine it would only redirect me to an 800 phone number. I have gone to the contact Ariens about this 3 times, they do not even respond. Makes me wonder about Ariens customer service, or lack of?
Ariens Genuine OEM Parts and Accessories
Genuine OEM Ariens Parts - Ariens Part Store

Thoughts about both above.
ron3033


----------



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

HI ROn, just go to website and use the chat function and talk to ariens represantant.
i use the fonction two times and have good result. They send me waranty part just with chat talk.....
Ariens after sale service = 5 STAR AND MORE...


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

po_the_drum said:


> HI ROn, just go to website and use the chat function and talk to ariens represantant.
> i use the fonction two times and have good result. They send me waranty part just with chat talk.....
> Ariens after sale service = 5 STAR AND MORE...


Thanks for the info, I'll try that.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

ron3033 said:


> Does that really work well, or are you just funning us?:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_whistling::wavetowel2:&#55357;&#56615; &#55357;&#56616;❔


 No very serious as I have M.S. and cannot walk more than 200 ft. so this rig suits my needs well.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Normex said:


> No very serious as I have M.S. and cannot walk more than 200 ft. so this rig suits my needs well.


They say necessity is the motherhood of invention! I must admit, very clever set up.

Ottawa does get some good dumps of snow, this allow you to get out and enjoy outdoors, yet remain safe. Hats off to you! Stay well!


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Dpach said:


> Yeah, I will take a rag with some gasoline and clean the drive plate and disc to remove any residual grease/oil since they really greased this thing when they put it together. I should have opened her up when I got it home and wiped off the excess grease but I thought a reputable Arien's dealer would have known not to over grease things. Oh well. Friction discs are not hard to replace on these machines and not too expensive. Will run it a second year and just check it a couple times through the winter. I will also check the engagement tension too.


It may have come from the factory over greased. I know when I bought my blower, I stood right there when my Ariens dealer removed it from the crate. They unfolded the handle bars, checked the oil, started it up. Performed a few traction tests like trying to pull against it powering forward. They also attached and adjusted chute. Checked trigger lock differential.
At no point did they take any covers off the machine to inspect belts or friction disc. I don't recall them greasing it either. I think initial greasing is done at the factory.
My brother was with me and bought the same exact model as I did, so we watched the dealer assembly process twice.


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

So, interesting development. The blower developed an oil leak from the front of the engine (assuming it's the seal where the head bolts on). Went to take it in to dealer and had a no-start. I run the machine every month with fresh premium gas and a bit of sea foam. It used to leak the gas out slowly when sitting until I changed the fuel line clamps over to real hose clamps. Now with fuel in the tank (1 month old premium with seafoam) it wouldn't start. Changed plugs, checked fuel flow, etc and in the end it would only sputter, fire and cough for a minute and stall. I also discovered one of the supports for the exhaust heat protection shield was cracked around the bolt (probably due to over tightening at factory). So off to the doctor it went. I also mentioned to him that I hadn't put my replacement friction disc on yet as I thought I may as well use this one up completely before changing.

It is ready to be picked up (can't until Saturday) but when I asked what was done, they replaced the bracket, fixed the leak and no-start, AND changed the friction disc. It looks like they agreed that the oil leak was slowly dripping into the transmission and was likely causing the excessive wear of the friction disc. Nice on Arien's for not even arguing the point. Quick and simple. For a machine that doesn't have 20 hrs, I'm a little disappointed but I am guessing most of the issues were human related (over tightening the bracket, pinching head seal or not tightening bolts to spec, etc). The no-start I will need an explanation for though. Hopefully they can tell me what the issue was with the leak (seal or bolt torque).


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Dpach, Ask the dealer what they did, especially if they charged you. Ariens uses LCT engines and that 414cc specifically had front sump gasket problems from the factory. A well known problem that LCT supports. Ariens and LCT have agreed upon a one source warranty program, so don't let the Ariens dealer tell you it's an LCT problem. Ariens is one of the few manufacturers that encompasses their off sourced engines into their complete machine warranty. Doesn't mean the dealer will if they think you don't know. May not have been your problem, but I suspect it was. There are many posts about needing to re-tighten the sump bolts and LCT actually produced a "we're sorry, our bad" sump gasket replacement (it was usually around the same bolt). Husqvarna is very good at publishing bulletins, but it applies to Ariens also as it's the same engine. Just FYI:wavetowel2:

http://www.lausonpower.com/pdf/TSB%20-414cc%20PTO%20COVER%20ANAMOLIES%20-%20updated%20041213.pdf


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks jt, but it is all under warranty (3 yrs in Canada for the engine). I will be asking what they repaired but I will be picking it up Saturday when the actual techs are off. I will update afterwards. I am fully aware of the gasket issue and that it's a LCT engine as I researched them before buying.


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

So for the oil leak they replace the front head seal, tightened bolts to spec and they ran it with no leak (will see after it sits in garage for a few days). They replaced the broken exhaust shield mount and gave me a new exhuast and gasket. The no start was the ignition coil gone bad so it was replaced. Unfortunately Ariens wouldn't let them replace the friction disc as they considered that to be normal and they see it all the time. Yeah, ok. But I can live with that seeing how I already purchased a new disc and am just waiting until this one finishes itself off (which will hopefully be a long time seeing how they hopefully stopped the oil from dripping through the transmission). 

One interesting thing is that the tech mentioned he never told Ariens I had added two 10 watt LED lights that can be used instead of the factory (never both at same time) because he thought they may say that is what caused the coil to go bad. If they had, I'd have called BS because the stator is what the lights are drawing current from, not the ignition coil. Ignition coil should only regulate current to the spark plug. There should be no way LEDs should affect the ignition coil. Tech agreed but he said "hey, no use in risking it so I didn't mention it". Plus there may be 10 minutes use with these lights as the blower didn't get used last winter at all.

Now hopefully we get a ton of snow this winter to use this thing (yes, we also snowmobile).


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

What state are you in?


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

Saskatchewan Canada. Can you believe it? The dam middle of the igloo belt didn't have enough snow last year to use this thing. :banghead:


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

you folks are due for a good winter this year.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Dpach said:


> Saskatchewan Canada. Can you believe it? The dam middle of the igloo belt didn't have enough snow last year to use this thing. :banghead:





Hey Dpach.....where in Saskatchewan?:smile2:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've only had to replace friction discs on MTD's ...thank God a cheap and easy fix........or newer Ariens 932 series....don't know why the 932's don't stand up....but they are a PITA to replace. Only ever did one 924 series Ariens, and it didn't really need it...just wanted the practice..never had a 10000 series Ariens that needed one....glad cause it looks hard.


----------

